# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  (EWN #221) DIMKATIO2 (AWMN #8407) Ορωπός

## DIMKATIO

Καλησπέρα
Ονομάζομαι Δημήτρης ή αλλιώς DIMKATIO στίνω δεύτερο κόμβο στον Ορωπο τον Dimkatio2 (#8407) http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8407
και έχω έτοιμο τον εξοπλοισμό και έχω και ένα αρκετά μεγάλο πιατάκι.
Ποιόν θα ενδιέφερε να κάνουμε λίνκ ; να βάλω και στον ορωπο δύκτιο και να
συνδέσω και κάτι πελάτες εκέι γύρω.

ο εξοπλισμός μου είναι έτοιμος για 2 λίνκς και ένα ΑΡ.
φιλικά Δημήτρης!

περιμένω απάντηση σας.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## socrates

Αν δεν έχεις κάνει ήδη... κάνε μια καταχώριση και στο ewn.awmn.net

----------


## B52

Σου εστειλα mail για λινκ με Aimos και μου γυρισε πισω... στειλε το κινητο σου να τα πουμε.

----------


## DIMKATIO

είχα γεμάτο μαιλ....


Σου έστηλα ΡΜ..

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Αν δεν έχεις κάνει ήδη... κάνε μια καταχώριση και στο ewn.awmn.net



έτοιμο ! http://ewn.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=221  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Καλώς τον και στην Εύβοια.Άντε να αυξανόμαστε!!

----------


## sv1bjr

Πέρα από τους γειτονικούς κόμβους που στο απαντητικό e-mail μου σου έγραψα να έρθεις σε επαφή, θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο να επικοινωνήσεις και με τον hedgehog, διαχειριστή του κόμβου #4376(AWMN) ή #13(EWN), στο Μαρκόπουλο Ωρωπού.

Η πείρα του και ο εξαιρετικός χαρακτήρας του θα σε βοηθήσουν γενικώτερα στην εγκατάσταση και δικτύωση του κόμβου σου.

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Καλώς τον και στην Εύβοια.Άντε να αυξανόμαστε!!


έτσι έτσι !! 
Πάμε γερά !
εδώ και ένα χρόνο ήθελα αλλα έμεινα πίσω λόγο του ότι κατάφερα τελικά να κάνω και δεύτερο λινκ στην Αθήνα!
τώρα μου άνοιξε απότομα η όρεξη !!  ::   ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Πέρα από τους γειτονικούς κόμβους που στο απαντητικό e-mail μου σου έγραψα να έρθεις σε επαφή, θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο να επικοινωνήσεις και με τον hedgehog, διαχειριστή του κόμβου #4376(AWMN) ή #13(EWN), στο Μαρκόπουλο Ωρωπού.
> 
> Η πείρα του και ο εξαιρετικός χαρακτήρας του θα σε βοηθήσουν γενικώτερα στην εγκατάσταση και δικτύωση του κόμβου σου.



Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα για το κλίμα που επικρατεί και πως υπάρχει τόση θέληση 
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ! μας  ::   ::  

Πρέπει να του έχω στήλει και του hedgehog μνμ δεν μου έχει απαντήσει ακόμα αλλα απο όσα μου λές θα γίνει και αυτό.

----------


## dti

> ο εξοπλισμός μου είναι έτοιμος για 2 λίνκς και ένα ΑΡ.
> φιλικά Δημήτρης!


Βρίσκεσαι ανάμεσα στον κόμβο του 69-eyes και του Exoticom στον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο Ωρωπού, που και οι 2 έχουν access point. 
Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει λόγος για ένα ακόμη ap στην περιοχή (που είναι αρκετά επίπεδη). 
Καλύτερα να βγάλεις 3 backbone links αν μπορείς και κατά προτίμηση τα 1-2 με Εύβοια. 
Ανέβασε με πρώτη ευκαιρία φωτογραφίες με τη θέα που έχεις προς Εύβοια, Ωρωπό, Μαρκόπουλο, κλπ.

----------


## DIMKATIO

Σύμφωνω να μην βάλω ΑΡ έχετε δίκιο.....

Περιμένω απάντηση για τα παιδιά που βρίσκονται δίπλα μου... γιατί πιστεύω ότι είναι καλυτερο για το δικτίο που είμαστε δίπλα και να κάνω και ένα λίνκ με απέναντι Εύβεια.



Μόλις μπορέσω θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες απο το σημείο που είμαι για να δούμε καλύτερα όλοι την περιοχή.

----------


## PIT

Φιλε Δημητρη Καλως ηρθες και απο τα μερη μας!!!  ::

----------


## neo4

Ενα καλωσορισμα και απο μενα και ευχομαι να βγαλεις τα links που θελεις  ::   ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Ενα καλωσορισμα και απο μενα και ευχομαι να βγαλεις τα links που θελεις



Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο.

Να ενημερώσω πως μίλησα με τον Πάνο διαχειριστή του κόμβου 69eyes που βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά μου 
και κανονίζουμε συνάντηση το σαββατοκύριακο μήπως καταφέρουμε και στήσουμε το πρώτο λίνκ.

Επίσης έχω μιλήσει και με τον Λάζαρο διαχειριστή του Κόμβου TheLaz για να στήσουμε κάποιο λίνκ μετά το Πάσχα όμως.


Να πώ ένα μεγάλω ευχαριστώ για όλα τα παιδιά και το ενδιαφέρον που υπάρχει. και νομίζω πως θα ήταν καλό όποιος θέλει να κάνει κάποιο λίνκ μαζί μου να ποστάρει και εδώ έτσι ώστε να μπορούμε να σχεδιάσουμε καλύτερα το δίκτυο.

Υ.Γ. Το σαββατοκύριακο θα βγάλω και φωτογραφίες για να ανεβάσω στη σελίδα του κόμβου.

----------


## DIMKATIO

Το πρώτο λίνκ για πείτε απόψεις και γνώμες.

----------


## B52

Μια χαρα, αφου εισαι τοσο κοντα με τον Πανο δεν υπαρχει λογος για ακομα ενα λινκ με τον Aimos (Aimilios) οπως ειπε και ο Δαμιανος πιο πανω επικεντρωσου στο να βγαλεις εαν μπορεις καποιο καλο λινκ με Ευβοια.

----------


## PIT

Πιστεω 2 καλα λινκς που μπορουνε να βγουνε ειναι ενα με Openhaimer2 και ενα με Socrates. Πολυ καλη οπτικη συμφωνα με το wind

----------


## DIMKATIO

Καλησπέρα σας ! 

Σήμερα επιτυχώς εγκαταστάθηκε το πιάτο να κοιτάει προς τον Πάνο (69eyes) δεν καταφέραμαι να επικοινωνίσουμε για να κάνουμε την σύνδεση οπότε δεν υπάρχει και το λίνκ.
Βέβαια μας κόβει την οπτική επαφή ένα πεύκο που ελπίζω να μην αποτελεί πρόβλημα..  ::  
έχω βάλει φωτογραφίες στον κόμβο οπότε όποιος μπορεί να βρεί τη θέση του ας την σημειώσει και ας ποστάρει την φωτογραφία.
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8407


Επίσης μια ερώτηση: υπάρχει μήπως κάποια κάρτουλα δανική για το λάπτοπ για να σκανάρω σαν άνθρωπος και όχι μέσο του ρούτερ. ...  ::   ::  


Αυτά ! περιμένω νέα σας και προπάντων σχόλια σας !

----------


## socrates

Άντε μπράβο! Για καρτούλα αν μπορέσεις να περάσεις από Βριλήσσια έχω να σου δώσω να κάνεις την δουλειά σου.
Όσο ανοίγει ο καιρός θα βγαίνουν νέα link στην περιοχή (και θα διορθώνονται τα υπάρχοντα  ::  )!

----------


## dti

> ...
> έχω βάλει φωτογραφίες στον κόμβο οπότε όποιος μπορεί να βρεί τη θέση του ας την σημειώσει και ας ποστάρει την φωτογραφία.
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8407


Θα χρειαστεί να ανέβεις τουλάχιστον 3 μ. πιο ψηλά για να έχεις ελπίδες για link προς Εύβοια...

----------


## DIMKATIO

Γειά σας και πάλι ! 

Λοιπόν έχω μία φωτογραφία με τον πατέρα μου να κάνει την εγκατάσταση του πιάτου ( χωρίς σχόλια...  ::   ::  ) εκεί φένεται ο ιστός που είναι πάνω η κεραία την τηλεώρασης.

σκεύτομαι εκεί πάνω να κολήσω δύο σωλήνες γωνίες δεξιά και αριστερα του ιστού.
Βάζω μία φωτογραφία έτσι που το έχω σχεδιάσει. θα είναι σαν μία τρίενα ή σαν το γράμμα ( Ψ ).
Και παρακάτω βάζω μία φωτογραφία για το πώς θα γίνει.





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DIMKATIO
> 
> ...
> έχω βάλει φωτογραφίες στον κόμβο οπότε όποιος μπορεί να βρεί τη θέση του ας την σημειώσει και ας ποστάρει την φωτογραφία.
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8407
> 
> 
> Θα χρειαστεί να ανέβεις τουλάχιστον 3 μ. πιο ψηλά για να έχεις ελπίδες για link προς Εύβοια...


Το θέμα είναι πως δεν μπορώ να κάνω μία τέτοια κατασκευή καθώς ο πατέρας μου είναι κάθετος στο να γίνει μία τέτοια μεγάλη κατασκευή γία να μήν υπάρξει ''στόχος'' το σπίτι. 

Αυτά.'

----------


## PIT

Δηλαδη με αυτον τον τροπο θα βγουν μονο δυο λινκς ετσι??

----------


## liousis

Στις περιοχές μας πάντως δεν έχουμε (προς το παρόν) προβλήματα με τους γείτονες....  ::  
Πάντως θα σου συνιστούσα ότι φτιάξεις ,μην λυπηθείς τα στηρίγματα, μιας και στον Ευβοϊκό ο αέρας δεν μας χαρίζεται...  ::  

Καλές κατασκευές !

Φιλικά,
Παναγιώτης.

----------


## PIT

ναι μην πα8εις οτι επαθα και εγω.  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Δηλαδη με αυτον τον τροπο θα βγουν μονο δυο λινκς ετσι??


μπορεί να βγούν 3 αλάζοντας το πιάτο που θα κοιτάει τον 69eyes2 με πανελ και έτσι θα μπορώ να έχω 2 πιάτα + 1 πάνελ.

εκτός και άν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο και δεν το έχω σκεφτεί.

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Στις περιοχές μας πάντως δεν έχουμε (προς το παρόν) προβλήματα με τους γείτονες....  
> Φιλικά,
> Παναγιώτης.


και εγώ σκεφτομουνα έτσι το θέμα έιναι να συμφωνήσει και ο ιδιοκτήτης του σπιτιού.....  ::   ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Άντε μπράβο! Για καρτούλα αν μπορέσεις να περάσεις από Βριλήσσια έχω να σου δώσω να κάνεις την δουλειά σου.
> Όσο ανοίγει ο καιρός θα βγαίνουν νέα link στην περιοχή (και θα διορθώνονται τα υπάρχοντα  )!



πολύ ωραία αν θές στήλε μου ένα ΡΜ με το τήλ σου και τις ώρες που θα είσαι στο σπίτι σου να περάσω να την πάρω. 
Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## DIMKATIO

Καλησπερίζω ξανά τους φίλους του EWN !!

Λοιπόν έχουμε ΝΕΑ ! 

'Εχουμε και λέμε :
*1ον* Στήθηκε μεγαλύτερος ιστός και έτσι έχω καλύτερη οπτική επαφή με Έυβοια μπήκαν 4 αντηρίδες  για να αποτρέψουμε τυχόν καταστροφές απο τον άνεμο ακούγοντας την άποψη του φίλου ΡΙΤ.
*2ον* Έγινε συνάντηση με τον Πάνο (69eyes2) έγινε προσπάθεια σύνδεσης αλλά δεν υπήρχε αρκετός χρόνος για να επιτευχθεί κατι τέτοιο. Όμως είναι αρκετά εφηκτό να γίνει αυτό το λίνκ καθώς έχουμε 'καθαρή' οπτική επαφή εάν εξερέσουμε κάποια δέντρα.
*3ον* Μίλησα με τον φίλο μασ τον Σωκράτη (socrates) και γύρισε ένα πιάτο προς την μερία μου 1,25 m μέγεθος. έγινε σκανάρισμα και επετέυχθη σύνδεση με σήμα -75 , -77 έχοντας όμως απο την μερία μου ένα πιάτο 60 cm. Έχω ένα μεγάλο πιάτο που είναι για δορυφορική τηλεόραση 1,15 m το έστησα μήπως και έχουμε καλύτερο σήμα άλλα για έναν περίεργο λόγο δεν έπιανα τίποτα .... πίστεψα πώς μπορεί να φταίει η κλίση και έτσι το γύρησα ανάποδα και πάλι δεν έπιασα τίποτα... ξαναέβαλα το μικρό πιάτο και έπισα κανονικότατα με σήμα -88. Ήταν όμως αρκετά αργά το απόγευμα και είχαν κάνει την εμφάνηση τους τα κουνούπια Στούκας...... Οπότε το άφησα για την επόμενη μέρα. την επόμενη μέρα όμως δεν υπήρχε ρεύμα... και όταν ήρθε το ρεύμα είχε ένα προβληματάκι στον κόμβο του socrates.

*Σύνοψης : 

Για αρχή είμαστε πολύ καλά λογικά το άλλο σάββατο άν υπάρξει συνάντηση με τον Σωκράτη και τον Πάνο θα έχουμε και έτοιμο τον Κόμβο Dimkatio2*

Υ.Γ. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιάσω τίποτα με το μεγάλο πιάτο άς μου πεί τι μπορεί να φταίει !
Υ.Γ. 2 Όποιος δεν έχει να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο το Σάββατο και θα ήθελε να προσφέρει κάποια βοήθεια Κερναώ Καφεδάκι !

Περιμένω Σχόλια σας !  ::

----------


## JB172

> Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιάσω τίποτα με το μεγάλο πιάτο άς μου πεί τι μπορεί να φταίει !


Δημήτρη,
όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το πιάτο, τόσο μικρότερη είναι η δέσμη του.
Θέλει μεγάλη υπομονή στο scan και στο κεντράρισμα.
Καλή συνέχεια.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Καλησπερίζω ξανά τους φίλους του EWN !!
> 
> Λοιπόν έχουμε ΝΕΑ ! 
> 
> 'Εχουμε και λέμε :
> *1ον* Στήθηκε μεγαλύτερος ιστός και έτσι έχω καλύτερη οπτική επαφή με Έυβοια μπήκαν 4 αντηρίδες  για να αποτρέψουμε τυχόν καταστροφές απο τον άνεμο ακούγοντας την άποψη του φίλου ΡΙΤ.
> *2ον* Έγινε συνάντηση με τον Πάνο (69eyes2) έγινε προσπάθεια σύνδεσης αλλά δεν υπήρχε αρκετός χρόνος για να επιτευχθεί κατι τέτοιο. Όμως είναι αρκετά εφηκτό να γίνει αυτό το λίνκ καθώς έχουμε 'καθαρή' οπτική επαφή εάν εξερέσουμε κάποια δέντρα.
> *3ον* Μίλησα με τον φίλο μασ τον Σωκράτη (socrates) και γύρισε ένα πιάτο προς την μερία μου 1,25 m μέγεθος. έγινε σκανάρισμα και επετέυχθη σύνδεση με σήμα -75 , -77 έχοντας όμως απο την μερία μου ένα πιάτο 60 cm. Έχω ένα μεγάλο πιάτο που είναι για δορυφορική τηλεόραση 1,15 m το έστησα μήπως και έχουμε καλύτερο σήμα άλλα για έναν περίεργο λόγο δεν έπιανα τίποτα .... πίστεψα πώς μπορεί να φταίει η κλίση και έτσι το γύρησα ανάποδα και πάλι δεν έπιασα τίποτα... ξαναέβαλα το μικρό πιάτο και έπισα κανονικότατα με σήμα -88. Ήταν όμως αρκετά αργά το απόγευμα και είχαν κάνει την εμφάνηση τους τα κουνούπια Στούκας...... Οπότε το άφησα για την επόμενη μέρα. την επόμενη μέρα όμως δεν υπήρχε ρεύμα... και όταν ήρθε το ρεύμα είχε ένα προβληματάκι στον κόμβο του socrates.
> 
> ...


τα δορυφορικά πιάτα δεν κεντράρουν σωστα,η δοκιμασμένη λύση είναι gibertini πιάτο 1.10 η μεγαλύτερο για να έχεις καλό σήμα και κεντράρισμα

----------


## liousis

Καλορίζοκος Δημήτρη!
Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες...  ::  
Θα ήθελα πολύ το Σάββατο να είμαι παρόν αλλά δουλεύω ...  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DIMKATIO
> 
> Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιάσω τίποτα με το μεγάλο πιάτο άς μου πεί τι μπορεί να φταίει !
> 
> 
> Δημήτρη,
> όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το πιάτο, τόσο μικρότερη είναι η δέσμη του.
> Θέλει μεγάλη υπομονή στο scan και στο κεντράρισμα.
> Καλή συνέχεια.


χμμ.... μάλιστα... ενδιαφέρον.!..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Δημήτρη θέλω και εγώ να αξιοποιήσω τα ελευθερα IF γιατί στην περιφέρεια θέλεις οπωσδήποτε εναλλακτικές!
Ελπίζω ότι προβλήματα να λυθούν σύντομα και να δει ο router μου να έρχονται πακέτα από σένα.

Για οποιαδήποτε εξέλιξη θα σε κρατάω ενήμερο!

Υ.Γ. Είναι γεγονός ότι το μεγαλο πιάτο θέλει προσεχτική στόχευση.

----------


## neo4

Μπραβο Δημητρη πολυ ευχαριστα και καλα τα νεα σου  ::  
Εμεις παντως απο την πλευρα του Σωκρατη νομιζω οτι πετυχαμε οσο το δυνατον καλυτερο σημα προχτες την Δευτερα..  ::  
Καλη συνεχεια και οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε..  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Μπραβο Δημητρη πολυ ευχαριστα και καλα τα νεα σου  
> Εμεις παντως απο την πλευρα του Σωκρατη νομιζω οτι πετυχαμε οσο το δυνατον καλυτερο σημα προχτες την Δευτερα..  
> Καλη συνεχεια και οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε..



Ευχαρίστώ για την ανταπόκριση όλων.

Πιστεύω ότι πετύχατε το καλύτερο απο τη μεριά σας. το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να κάνω και εγώ το ίδιο...  ::  
αλλα πιστεύω ότι χριάζομαι μεγαλύτερο πιάτο εσείς τι λέτε με -75 ,-77 είμαστε καλα ?

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Δημήτρη θέλω και εγώ να αξιοποιήσω τα ελευθερα IF γιατί στην περιφέρεια θέλεις οπωσδήποτε εναλλακτικές!
> Ελπίζω ότι προβλήματα να λυθούν σύντομα και να δει ο router μου να έρχονται πακέτα από σένα.
> 
> Για οποιαδήποτε εξέλιξη θα σε κρατάω ενήμερο!
> 
> Υ.Γ. Είναι γεγονός ότι το μεγαλο πιάτο θέλει προσεχτική στόχευση.


'Εγινε Σωκράτη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ! 

Μίλησα με τον Πάνο (69eyes2) και το σάββατο θα κατέβω ξανά να κάνουμε το λίνκ μαζί του.
πιστέυω ότι είναι καλύτερα να βάλω ένα πανελάκι για τι μεριά του για να μήν ζορίζω τον ιστό χωρίς λόγο.

Υπάρχει κανένα δανεικό πανελάκι για να δούμε αν κάνει δουλεία το πάνελ πριν το αγοράσω ? ----- Ερώτηση προς όλους.

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Καλορίζοκος Δημήτρη!
> Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες...  :


Θα βγάλω μόλις ολοκληρωθούν όλες οι εργασίες για να είναι και συμαζεμένα όλα τα εργαλέία..  ::  




> Θα ήθελα πολύ το Σάββατο να είμαι παρόν αλλά δουλεύω ...



δεν πειράζει αρκεί και μόνο η θέληση ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως

----------


## PIT

Kαλοριζικο Δημητρη!!  ::  

Πιατο μεγαλυτερο σιγουρα χρειαζεσαι, η αποσταση ειναι μεγαλη. 100 το λιγοτερο.
και το σημα δεν ειναι οτι το καλυτερο  ::  Εγω 19km λινκ με sv1bjr και σημα -55  ::  




> Υπάρχει κανένα δανεικό πανελάκι για να δούμε αν κάνει δουλεία το πάνελ πριν το αγοράσω ? ----- Ερώτηση προς όλους.


Μπα αστο καλυτερα. Η καλυτερη λυση ειναι το πιατο.

keep wifing to the Evoia  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> DIMKATIO wrote:
> 
> PIT wrote:Δημητρη (dimkatio) καλο θα ηταν να παρεις πιατακια για εδω γιατι οι αποστασεις ειναι μεγαλες.
> 
> 
> 
> Για λίνκ με Έυβοια θα έχω πιάτο αλλα για τον 69eyes2 λέω ή πάνελ ή κάτι σε grid (αλλά μάλλον πάνελ καθώς είναι ολίγον πιο ακριβό..  ) γιατί έχουμε απόσταση 1 χιλιόμετρο.
> 
> 
> ...


viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36244&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15

 ::

----------


## PIT

OK OK παρε panel ή grid για τον 69eyes και πιατακια για τα αλλα λινκς  ::   ::  
Νομιζα οτι ελεγες για το λινκ του Σωκρατη  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> OK OK παρε panel ή grid για τον 69eyes και πιατακια για τα αλλα λινκς   
> Νομιζα οτι ελεγες για το λινκ του Σωκρατη



no problem δικό μου λάθος διατύπωσης... 
απλά ρωτάω για να μαθαίνω καλύτερα.. ! 


ευχαριστώ !

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> OK OK παρε panel ή grid για τον 69eyes και πιατακια για τα αλλα λινκς   
> Νομιζα οτι ελεγες για το λινκ του Σωκρατη 
> 
> 
> 
> no problem δικό μου λάθος διατύπωσης... 
> απλά ρωτάω για να μαθαίνω καλύτερα.. ! 
> ...

----------


## DIMKATIO

ΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕ !!!!



ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ !!


ΤΟ 1ο πόστ !!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> ΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕ !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ !!
> 
> 
> ΤΟ 1ο πόστ !!


Και καρχαρίας...  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DIMKATIO
> 
> ΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕ !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ !!
> 
> 
> ...



όχι είναι το πρώτο πόστ απο τον κόμβο DIMKATIO2 !! Είναι επιτέλουν πάνω

----------


## PIT

Αντε μπραβο, καλοριζικο!!!

----------


## mpampou

Καλορίζικο άντε θα κάνουμε και μάθημα τις Ρωσικής online!!

----------


## liousis

Μπράβο Δημήτρη!
Καλορίζικος και πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## socrates

Δημήτρη καλώς ήρθες και στην απο εδώ παρέα μας! Άλλος ένας κόμβος στην περιοχή!

Άντε και στα επόμενα links να αρχίσουν τα πακέτα να κυλούν από τον παραπονεμένο κόμβο μου.  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

*Ασύρματα ΝΈΑ* 

Λοιπόν έχουμε κάποιες εξελίξεις στον κόμβο DIMKATIO2. Τώρα όμως βρήκα τον χρόνο να γράψω τις λεπτομέρειες των εξελίξεων. 

1ον έγινε *επιτυχής η σύνδεση μεταξύ DIMKATIO2 – SOCRATES2* με λεπτομέρειες : 
DIMKATIO : station, ισχύς 5450 σήμα -76 με -79 και τελικά το πιάτο το 80άρι και όχι το 115άρι. Διότι δεν είδα καλύτερο σήμα από 80. Θα αγοράσω και κάποια στιγμή μία cm9 να δούμε αν θα καλυτερέψει το σήμα. 

2ον στήθηκε bgb με το δικό μου c class αλλά από το awmn wind και όχι από το ewn wind αν είναι λάθος η κίνηση πείτε μου να το αλλάξω. 

3ον υπάρχει ένα wireless netgear Access point με όνομα “ewn dimkatio oropos” που έχει εμβέλεια μέχρι *700 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου περιφερικά.*

4ον Δεν υπήρξε επικοινωνία με τον Πάνο (69eyes2). Και μάλλον θα κοιτάξω να βγει κάποιο λίνκ ξανά από Εύβοια καθώς είναι προτιμότερο να κάνουμε συνδέσεις τέτοιου τύπου εξυπηρετώντας το όλο δίκτυο και ευκολότερο για εμένα που μπορώ να στοχεύσω κάπου ψιλά καθώς είμαι παραλία. 

Πιστεύω πως έχω πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή με *lambrosG* και *openhaimer*.


Επίσης πιστεύω πως καλό θα ήταν να κάνουμε ένα *meeting* στον Ωρωπό με όλους τους κόμβους του ewn για μερικούς λόγους : 

1ον Να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα μεταξύ μας (τουλάχιστον να σας γνωρίσω όλους και εγώ αν είδη γνωρίζεστε  ::  )

2ον Να δούμε πώς μπορούμε να *καλυτερεύσουμε* το δίκτυο τις περιοχής μας.

3ον Να κάνουμε κάποια καφετέρια ή και κάποιες καφετέριες *‘στέκι΄* μας. Καλό θα ήταν να μπορέσουμε να βάλουμε και κάποιο ΑΡ στην καφετέρια αυτή έτσι ότι λέμε να μπορούμε να το συζητάμε και με online πληροφορίες πχ οπτική επαφή με κάποιο κόμβο κλπ κλπ.

----------


## DIMKATIO

Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι πολύ καλό το σιγκεκριμένο λίνκ καθός ο Λάμπρος είναι αρκετά ψιλά.[attachment=0:1cxkv608].JPG[/attachment:1cxkv608]

----------


## PIT

Παρε απο το wind της Ευβοιας.

Οσο για συναντηση λεμε να γινει το ΣΚ 5/6 Απριλη ειτε εδω στην Χαλκιδα ειτε στο Φλαμπουρι στον Κομβο της Παρνηθας. Ειδωμεν.  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Οσο για συναντηση λεμε να γινει το ΣΚ 5/6 Απριλη ειτε εδω στην Χαλκιδα ειτε στο Φλαμπουρι στον Κομβο της Παρνηθας. Ειδωμεν.


θα πάω Κίνα τότε ρε γμτ... 

αν αλάξει κάτι καλός !!

----------


## Openhaimer

Με Openhaimer-2 όποτε θές το στήνουμε. Για να κάνουμε σωστή δουλειά όμως θές πιάτο του 1m. Δοκίμασε να με πιάσεις στα 5700MHz με οριζόντια πόλωση. Μόνο μην αφήσεις πιάτο για πολύ ώρα να εκπέμπει, γιατί θα μου δημιουργήσεις πρόβλημα στο link με hedgehog.  ::

----------


## socrates

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι καλύτερα θα ήταν να στηθεί dimkatio2 - bilkats #159 - openheimer2 αντί απευθείας με openheimer2 δείτε το και πείτε μου!

Στο wind φαίνεται να υπάρχει καθαρή επαφή.

----------


## dti

> 3ον Να κάνουμε κάποια καφετέρια ή και κάποιες καφετέριες *‘στέκι΄* μας. Καλό θα ήταν να μπορέσουμε να βάλουμε και κάποιο ΑΡ στην καφετέρια αυτή έτσι ότι λέμε να μπορούμε να το συζητάμε και με online πληροφορίες πχ οπτική επαφή με κάποιο κόμβο κλπ κλπ.


Θεωρητικά αυτό ισχύει με το καφέ Cocopan όπου υπάρχει ο κόμβος #10286 με awmn freespot για τη γύρω περιοχή.

----------


## PIT

> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι καλύτερα θα ήταν να στηθεί dimkatio2 - bilkats #159 - openheimer2 αντί απευθείας με openheimer2 δείτε το και πείτε μου!
> 
> Στο wind φαίνεται να υπάρχει καθαρή επαφή.


Σωκρατη πιστευω καλυτερα 8α ηταν να βγει επευθειας. Το ενδιαφερον του Βασιλη ειναι μηδαμινό αποτε δεν εχει κανενα νοημα να γινει. Αν θα πεσει ο ρουτερ ή γινει κατι ποτε θα κατεβει απο Αθηνα ποτε θα τον βρουμε....  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Με Openhaimer-2 όποτε θές το στήνουμε. Για να κάνουμε σωστή δουλειά όμως θές πιάτο του 1m. Δοκίμασε να με πιάσεις στα 5700MHz με οριζόντια πόλωση. Μόνο μην αφήσεις πιάτο για πολύ ώρα να εκπέμπει, γιατί θα μου δημιουργήσεις πρόβλημα στο link με hedgehog.


Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι είμαστε και οι δύο στο ίδιο υψόμετρο. θα κατέβω μάλλον το Σάββατο και θα το τσεκάρω.

----------


## lambros_G

Δυστυχώς για την ώρα δεν υπάρχει άλλο διαθεσιμο if και εγω σχεδον μεχρι το Πασχα ειμαι εγκλωβισμενος στη δουλεια ολα τα σκ....  ::  




> Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι πολύ καλό το σιγκεκριμένο λίνκ καθός ο Λάμπρος είναι αρκετά ψιλά.[attachment=0:1tg1jckc].JPG[/attachment:1tg1jckc]

----------


## DIMKATIO

καλησπέρα σας !


Μετά απο συζήτηση με τον Σωκράτη καταλήξαμε ότι ένα πολύ σωστό λίνκ θα ήταν με τον mpampou καθώς και οι δύο έχουμε απο ένα λίνκ και θα μπορέσει το δίκτυο να κάνει ένα μικρό κυκλάκι.
επίσης ο mpampou βρίσκεται αρκετά ψιλά σε υψόμετρό και αυτό είναι πολύ καλό για εμένα που βρίσκομαι παραλιακά.

επισυνάπτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες του λίνκ 
και θα επικοινωνίσω και με τον mpampou.
θα ενημερώσω για νεότερα.
[attachment=4:1dwxu3oq]mix link foto.JPG[/attachment:1dwxu3oq]
[attachment=0:1dwxu3oq]mpampou view.JPG[/attachment:1dwxu3oq]

----------


## mpampou

Τα δένδρα λίγο με χαλάνε αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα! Οπότε το Σάββατο!

----------


## socrates

Δεν πιστεύω ούτε εγώ ότι θα έχετε πρόβλημα για αυτή την απόσταση.
Αν γίνει και ένα link ακόμα dimkatio-openheimer θα δέσει ακόμα πιο πολύ η κατάσταση.

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Δεν πιστεύω ούτε εγώ ότι θα έχετε πρόβλημα για αυτή την απόσταση.
> Αν γίνει και ένα link ακόμα dimkatio-openheimer θα δέσει ακόμα πιο πολύ η κατάσταση.



Σήμερα που θα κατέβω στον Ωρωπό θα κάνω και απο εκεί ένα σκάν.
Σωκράτη Δήλωσε στο wind ότι είναι *ενεργό* το λίνκ μας.
και ρίξε μια ματιά στον κόμβο σου ο EVIAWIND λέει πως είναι down :
viewtopic.php?f=65&t=20447&start=60

----------


## socrates

Δημήτρη OK δηλώθηκε ως ενεργό και στο wind της Αθήνας.
Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να φταίει στο κόμβο στην Εύβοια  ::  
Έβαλα τον αδερφό μου να κάνει ένα restart τον router αλλά δεν επανήλθε.
Λογικά θα κατέβω ο ίδιος το επόμενο ΣΚ.

Λάζαρε ρίξ' του μια ματιά αν σου είναι εύκολο μέσω του winbox μήπως έχει κολλήσει το bgp!

----------


## DIMKATIO

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ! 
Μετά το υπέροχο μου ταξιδάκι στην Κίνα επέστρεψα και πέρασα το Πάσχα στον Ωρωπό……
Σήμερα όμως γύρισα από Ωρωπό και έχω να αναφέρω ότι μετά από πολύωρη έκθεση στον ήλιο (βλέπε 2 μέρες και μία νύχτα στην σκεπή )τον ιδρώτα τη ζέστη την απίστευτη αλλεργία που έχω κάθε άνοιξη που συνεπάγονται φτερνίσματα κόκκινα μάτια και χάλια διάθεση δεν το έβαλα κάτω αλλά δεν έχω να προσθέσω θετικά αποτελέσματα.
Το λίνκ με τον Σωκράτη είναι κάτω – Δεν κατάφερα να τον ξαναπιάσω καθώς μετά από δικές μου εργασίες στον ιστό και μετά από εργασίες του Σωκράτη μάλλον χάσαμε τη στόχευση- Οπότε θέλω να πιστεύω πως θα ξανά είναι σε λειτουργία το μεθεπόμενο Σάββατο που μάλλον θα κατέβω.
Το λίνκ με τον Μπάμπη δεν καταφέραμε να τον πιάσουμε κατά ένα περίεργο τρόπο μετά από κάποια στιγμή το σήμα χάνετε και δεν τον ξαναβρίσκουμε…
Έγιναν πολλά τεστ με διάφορες αλλαγές όπως :
Ρούτερ
Κάρτες
Πιάτα
Καλώδια 
Αλλά και πάλι τίποτα.
Θέλω να προσθέσω πως αυτές τις δύο μέρες ήταν μαζί μου και ο Αποστόλης ή αλλιώς Afanas ο οποίος και κουβάλησε όλον τον νέο εξοπλισμό για τα ανάλογα τεστ. Μαζί και με τις γνώσεις του Αποστόλη που είναι αρκετό καιρό στο δίκτυο και έχει στήσει κόσμο και κοσμάκη και είναι ένας από τους βασικούς κόμβους του Χολαργού δεν καταφέραμε να πιάσουμε κάτι σωστό από την μεριά του Μπάμπη.

Κάναμε όμως ένα σκάν και εντόπισα τους εξής φίλους :
ewn-164-AP - Κόμβος Openhaimer_2 (#13077)
awmn-6900 - Κόμβος LambrosG_Malakonda (#6900)
Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι συνδεδεμένος με τον LambrosG ως πελάτης για να βλέπω λίγο δίκτυο (ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα καθώς δεν έχω επικοινωνήσει με τον Λάμπρο.) Υπήρξε συνομιλήα με τον Πάνο 69eyes οπότε το λίνκ θα προσπαθήσουμε να το στήσουμε και από εκέι.

Σε γενικές γραμμές έχω να δηλώσω ότι πήρα μια μεγάλλη δόση απογοήτευσης καθώς το ένα λίνκ με το Σωκράτη χάθηκε το λίνκ με τον Μπάμπη δεν έγινε και τόσα σαββατοκύριακα πήγαν ΄΄χαμένα΄΄ … 

Έχω όμως να δηλώσω πώς από όλα τα παιδία υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και είναι αυτό που δίνει λίγο κουράγιο στην υπόθεση.
Ένα Μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ και πάλι στον Αποστόλη για την βοήθεια του και το μεράκι του!.
Υ.Γ.1 Όποιος θέλει να συμμετάσχει σε επόμενη προσπάθεια σύνδεσης του κόμβου μου στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο πολύ ευχαρίστως και ευπρόσδεκτος !

Υ.Γ.2 Ένα Μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ και στον φίλο Χρήστο hedgehog για τις συμβουλές και τη βοήθεια του και για το δανικό εξοπλισμό για τα τεστ ! ( Χρήστο το μεθεπόμενο Σάββατο θα είμαι κάτω όποτε θές πες μου να συναντηθούμε να σου δώσω την κάρτα.


ΑΥΤΑ !  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambros_G

> ...Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι συνδεδεμένος με τον LambrosG ως πελάτης για να βλέπω λίγο δίκτυο (ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα καθώς δεν έχω επικοινωνήσει με τον Λάμπρο.)


No problem dude  ::  
Ισα ισα που χαρηκα για τον πρωτο πελατη και μαλιστα από 10 km απόσταση  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

ΧΑΧΑ ΟΚ !  ::

----------


## socrates

Δημήτρη δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι φταίει η στόχευση. Στον χρόνο που είχα στην διάθεση μου γύρισα το πιάτο δεξιά αριστερά αλλά δεν έπιασα ούτε beacon. Οπότε είτε τα πιάτα μας πλέον κοιτούν αλλού για αλλού είτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εκπομπή. 

Για τα καλώδια είμαι 1000% σίγουρος ότι είναι ΟΚ αφού την στιγμή που δοκίμαζα έπαιζαν τα άλλα 3 if κανονικά και ουσιαστικά το δικό σου ήταν το μοναδικό που είχε μείνει ελεύθερο στον τετραπλό. 

Πιάτο, Feeder, καλώδιο, pigtail (όλα καινούργια) παραμένουν τα ίδια όπως ήταν όταν είχαμε κάνει το link και το μόνο που άλλαξα ήταν η κάρτα αφού η SR5 πήρε δρόμο για την Αθήνα. Το pigtail πάταγε καλά και έβλεπα εκπομπή από την συγκεκριμένη κάρτα όταν έκανα scan από τις άλλες κάρτες. Μακάρι να είχα τον χρόνο να κάνω όλες τις δοκιμές που ήθελα. Όπως πχ να γυρίσω το πιάτο προς άλλη κατεύθυνση για να δω αν πιάνει σήμα από άλλους (κάτι που δεν μπορούσα να το κάνω μόνος γιατί δεν κουμαντάρετε εύκολα πιάτο 1,25 στο ύψος που το έχω).

Όπως είπες δεν το αφήνουμε έτσι και την επόμενη φορά ευελπιστώ να έχουμε αποτέλεσμα.

Την επόμενη φορά θα έχω στην διάθεση μου μια επιπλέον κάρτα και μια νέα omni (προσωρινά αντί για omni έχω βάλει μια stella για να εξυπηρετήσω έναν client), αφού αυτή που είχα μου την έκοψε στα δύο ο αέρας!!! και μετά την επανακόλληση δεν είχε τα αποτελέσματα που ήθελα.

----------


## DIMKATIO

πολύ ωραία !
και εγώ θα φτίαξω μία Όμνι ιδιοκατασκευή για να μπορούνε να στοχέυουν και οι υπόλιποι προς τα εμένα. πιστέυω πως αυτό ειναι το καλύτερο για κάθε κόμβο.

Κοιταξε να περάσεις καλά στο ταξίδι σου και θα τα βρούμε τα δίκτυα ! εδώ είμαστε δεν φεύγουμε....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Ελα μην ανησυχείς, ολα θα πανε καλα και θα βγουν τα λινκς. Υπομονη θελει. 

Απο Τεταρτη θα ειμαι και εγω κατω οποτε οτι χρειαστεις pm me  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Ελα μην ανησυχείς, ολα θα πανε καλα και θα βγουν τα λινκς. Υπομονη θελει. 
> 
> Απο Τεταρτη θα ειμαι και εγω κατω οποτε οτι χρειαστεις pm me


ωραία ! αν τα καταφέρω να είμαι το σάββατοκύριακο.....



ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για το ενδιαφέρον !!

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Ελα μην ανησυχείς, ολα θα πανε καλα και θα βγουν τα λινκς. Υπομονη θελει. 
> 
> Απο Τεταρτη θα ειμαι και εγω κατω οποτε οτι χρειαστεις pm me 
> 
> 
> ωραία ! αν τα καταφέρω να είμαι το *σάββατοκύριακο*.....
> 
> ...


αλαγή στα σχέδια θα είμαι το μεθεπόμενο σάββατο κάτω....  ::

----------


## maybeok

Γεια σου Δημήτρη , όπως σου είπα ετοιμάζω και εγώ κάτι για Ωρωπό,ως client. Για Ωρωπό είμαι ο Aquaspirit (AWMN #15024) 
Exω σχεδόν συγκεντρώσει όλο τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό και ελπίζω ότι θα τα καταφέρω να συνδεθώ με τον сocopan #10286 
μιας και έχει απίστευτα δυνατό σήμα στην περιοχή. Εάν όλα καλά θα είμαι και εγώ κάτω στις 17-18/5 για να στήσω και τον εξοπλισμό. Εάν θέλεις βοήθεια πάρε τηλέφωνο, θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω μιας και έτσι αποκτώ και γνώσεις που σίγουρα θα μου
φανούν χρήσιμες μιας και στο μέλλον θα ήθελα και εγώ να γίνω κόμβος στην Αθήνα. Τέλος πάντων και βοήθεια να μην χρειαστείς μπορούμε απόγευμα να βρεθούμε για κανά καφέ.
Βy the way, κάπου είδα ότι ήθελες κάποιο download από Rapidshare, κρίμα που δεν μου είπες τίποτα γιατί την εποχή εκείνη κατέβαζα αέρα τα πάντα από εκεί και στο έκανα upload π.χ. σε κάποιο tracker.

----------


## PIT

Καλως ηρθες.!!! Κανε αν θελεις καταγραφη του κομβου σου στο Wind της Ευβοιας http://ewn.awmn.net  ::

----------


## maybeok

Αντε με το καλο να συνδεθω και βλεπουμε......

----------


## DIMKATIO

Γεια σας !!
Εδώ είμαι και δεν έχω ξεχάσει το δίκτυο !!!...

Μετά από μία περίοδο μεγααααάλης αποχής από τον Ωρωπό λόγο μίας «εξαίρετης»  ::  εξεταστικής σήμερα κατέβηκα στον Ωρωπό και με μεγάλη μου χαρά διαπιστώνω πως είμαι συνδεδεμένος ακόμα ως πελάτης στον Λάμπρο. Βέβαια με σήμα -93…. 
Με μία επικοινωνία που είχα με τον Σωκράτη έχω ενημερωθεί λίγο για την μικρή μας κοινότητα που όσο πάει και μεγαλώνει.

Στα άμεσα λοιπόν σχέδια μου είναι 

Καταρχάς να δω αν θα στηθεί νέος ιστός ξεχωριστά από το σπίτι να είναι πακτωμένος στο έδαφος έτσι ώστε να γλιτώσουμε όσο μπορούμε το θέμα κεραυνού και ακόμα καλύτερα για να έχουμε πολύ καλύτερη στήριξη για να μπορέσω να βάλω 3-4-5-6…. Πιάτα…. Κλπ κλπ κλπ  ::   ::  

Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε : 
1ον να ξαναβγεί το λίνκ με το *Σωκράτη* 
2ον να γίνει προσπάθεια με τον *openhaimer* 
3ον να γίνει προσπάθεια σύνδεσης με τον *mpampou* (μεγάλη και πονεμένη ιστορία..)
4ον προσπάθεια σύνδεσης με τον Πάνο *69eyes*

Το πρόγραμμα μου είναι λίγο πιεσμένο και πάλι γι’ αυτές τις μέρες καθώς 17 18 δουλεύω και 19 Ιουλίου έχω «οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις…..»  ::  

Και στις 31 με 5 έχω κλείσει εισιτήρια επιτέλους για Ίο…  ::   ::  


Για να μην πολυλογώ και αναλύσω όλο το καλοκαιρινό μου πρόγραμμα…. Όλα αυτά δεν είναι δικαιολογίες … που είμαι αδικαιολόγητος τόσο καιρό… απλά λογικά θα πρέπει να λύσω πρώτα το θέμα του ιστού και αργότερα να βγάζω σιγά σιγά τα λίνκς. Το θέμα είναι ότι μάλλον τα σαββατοκύριακα γι’ αυτήν την περίοδο θα μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο.

Αυτά τα νέα μου θα επιστρέψω με καλύτερα σύντομα και θα επικοινωνήσω τηλεφωνικός με τα παιδία !

----------


## Openhaimer

Μπορείς να βγείς είτε με Openhaimer είτε με Bilkats. Είναι το ίδιο πράγμα και πιθανόν να είναι ευκολότερο. Απο πλευράς bIlkats θα βοηθήσω εγώ.

----------


## Openhaimer

Βρίσκομαι στην περιοχή μαζί με Montechristo. Όποτε μπορέσεις μίλα να βρεθούμε.  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

Και όμως είμαι ακόμα εδώ… (όπως λέει και το τραγούδι…)

Μετά από μία πολυτάραχη περίοδο με εξεταστική διακοπές παρατράγουδα και αναβάθμηση του κόμβου στην Αθήνα μπορώ να πώ πως είμαι έτοιμος να ασχοληθώ ξανά με το EWN…

Η αναβάθμηση του κόμβου της Αθήνας έγινε με ένα alix 2c2, οπότε τώρα μπορώ να κατεβάσω στον Ωροπό ένα ακόμα Ταρατσοπισί και να ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή του Κόμβου.

Τώρα χτίζεται Μία μικρή αποθήκη και έτσι θα μπεί ένας ιστός σωστά με θεμέλεια στο έδαφος με τσιμέντο κλπ κλπ.


Για νεότερα θα επικοινωνήσω και με τα παιδία Σωκράτη, Χρήστο,Μπάμπη κλπ 

Υ.Γ. Συγνώμη παιδία για την εγκατάληψη αλλά πολλά τρεχάματα... 

Θα κανονίσω και άμα είναι και ένα meeting σπίτι μου με barbecue κλπ κλπ....


Τα λέμε σύντομα !

----------

